# how many change gears should come with a 10f?



## great white (Feb 18, 2015)

I just picked up my 10f th42 atlas. It came with a box or two of stuff and there was a stack of change gears on a zip tie.

Sizes on the zip tie are: 64, 52, 48, 46, 44, 40, 32(x2), 24, 20, a bushing with two keys and a spacer for said bushing.

There is a gear train installed on the lathe, but I'm not sure what sizes are on it (late, its dark out and the lathe is locked up in the back of my truck).

Does this sound lime a complete set of change gewrs , or does it seem some are missing?

I would like to cut metric as well as imperial threads, but I have lots of time to hunt up any missing gears. I won't be doing threading in the near future.....


----------



## yendor (Feb 19, 2015)

See this Post:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/change-gears-for-10d-and-f-series-lathes.10495/


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 19, 2015)

as I recall it sounds like all of them to me. I never tried chasing metric threads on an atlas, south bend takes metric transposing gears to do so.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 19, 2015)

The list I posted there allows for Imperial and Metric? You should have 2 X 64s, if I remember correctly.
Pierre


----------



## great white (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is the list of what I have so far:
64 x2
56
54
52A
48
46
44A
40A
36A
32A x2
24
20

There are still 2 small gears in the gear train I haven't taken off to check the size stamp (they are facing inward when installed) but I would suspect they are 20 or 24 just eyeballing the size.

So by the list in the quoted thread, it looks like I'm missing a second 54, a second 48, a second 40A and possibly a second 20 or 24.

I'm uncertain if I'm supposed to have the 96ers, but I suspect not (mine is a 10F).

I'm in no rush to buy them, there's lots of work to do before I start turning. But when I do I would like to have a full set so I can thread at least what's in the chart on the cover. Nothing more frustrating when doing a job than having everything you need except that one little piece....


----------



## yendor (Feb 19, 2015)

The OLDER Model 10D did not have the Double 32/16 Compound Gear that is a direct connect to the Spindle,-  that the 10F's and forward have.

ONLY the Model 10D's used the 96 Tooth gears.

I was confused on that one as well when I 1st got my lathe.

In many cases the smaller 20 tooth gears are used as spacers either in the Front or Back. so while the complete set may call for 2X you may not need them.

Do you have a 10F Threading Supplement PDF? and or the Manual of Lath Operations (that was the Atlas User manual)
Note: the MOLO comes in several different flavors depending on the Lath Model you have.

They are sold by many Internet Dealers and I once found a PDF copy. ( the Internet Dealers have basically reproduced the originals by copying than going back and cleaning up all the finger prints and grease from the pages then Printing & Binding them. The PDF I found was a straight up scanned copy with scribbled notes, finger prints, smudges, bent & torn edges etc. so I' got a repro. and am very happy with it.

The PDF's are too big to attach so if you want it send me an email and I'll push it too you that way.

The Parts Diagram for the 10F and the Treading Supplement were in the downloads section of the older version of this site.
It's my understanding that will be back but may take some time.

Since we're working on getting the same lathe up and running, if there is any thing I can help with let me know we may just be able to teach each other a thing or two.


----------



## great white (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks.

I've downloaded a couple of the docs you mentioned in PDF form. Google found em for me.

But I will be looking to buy a paper copy.tablet and laptops are OK, but I prefer a book I can open a page to and read.

Maybe I'm just getting old......nah!


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 19, 2015)

Average price of an original MOLO on eBay is $25 to $35.  But you need to make sure you buy the right version.  In Downloads are two .DOC files explaining all the differences and telling which version you need based on lathe model number.  Unfortunately, access to the Files is probably at least several weeks out.  I can email you the two files if you send me your email address.

The only PDF's I've come across (I have three of them) all are of Version 1, one of five different versions that all just say Copyright 1937.  It won't do you much good, especially on threading.

Does your list of gears include the ones on the lathe itself?  The total Change Gear count for a stock 10F is 15, including five that shipped on the lathe itself, and not including the 32T/16T Stud Gear and the 32T Spindle Gear..  The only sizes that you need two of for inch threads are 20T, 32T and 64T.  The list that you looked at may have been the one that included all of the added gears for cutting all of the metric threads listed in the MOLO.  The gears originally shipped on the lathe are a 56T and 2 each of 20T and 64T.  So if that is what's on the lathe, you have an extra 20T.

Both the original gears (used on 9" up through 10D) and the "A" suffix gears have 3/8" faces.  The difference is in the hub length.  Originals are 3/8" and "A" suffix are 1/2".


----------



## great white (Feb 19, 2015)

My total list above includes those currently in the gear train on the lathe.

I'll check my PDF files to see what I have.

Pm inbound with email address.....


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 20, 2015)

OK.  If that is the case, you are missing one one 20T.


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Feb 20, 2015)

this might be of help to you:
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/51/3395.pdf


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 20, 2015)

great white said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've downloaded a couple of the docs you mentioned in PDF form. Google found em for me.
> 
> ...


You could print the PDF files until you find a book.


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 20, 2015)

A word of advice if you have never worked with gear trains before allow a little play between the gears.  A couple of thousandths is plenty. A piece of aluminum foil cut in narrow strips place between two gears will help with setup.  Any size gear or gears can be used as ilders between the two speed/feed gears.  I had to learn gear trains in high school machine shop back in the late 60's.  Good luck with your new lathe, my she serve you for many years.


----------

